# Nose Bleeds



## kimmidwife (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Caitlyn has been having a lot of nosebleeds she had 2 today. Anyone else's kids have problems with this? I will call her doctor tomorrow to ask him about it.


----------



## Rebecca85 (Jan 20, 2012)

That could be a warning that her platelets are low. Or it could just be a change in the weather! Best to get it checked out though!


----------



## Dexky (Jan 20, 2012)

Does she have a humidifier in her room?  EJ will get occasional nose bleeds w/o his.


----------



## DustyKat (Jan 20, 2012)

No nose bleeds here. 

I hope these are just a one off. Good luck and let us know how you get on!

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## AZMOM (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely check the platelets. Claire had this problem just after dx. AND definitely do the humidifier. 

Hugs, J


----------



## PsychoJane (Jan 20, 2012)

I never made that link between crohn and the general manifestations but I recall that in the 1-2 years before(and during) my first and major flare(at 14) I was having lots of nose bleed. I had to get cauterize numerous time that year and never had issues after.


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Used to have lots of nosebleeds...then every morning he'd pull out the scab, and we'd start over!! Once I started running a cool mist humidifier in his room...Voila! Fixed the problem. Haven't had one since. (Except when a basketball hit him in the nose at practice ) The dry itchy skin on his legs has improved too.


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 20, 2012)

When Stephen was younger, he used to get nosebleeds at hockey arenas a fair bit (not from hits!  LOL) and no where else.  I always attributed it to the cold, dry air as well.  His doctor suggested a lubricating/moisturing gel but, sorry, I forget what it was called now.


----------



## Brian'sMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Was it Vaseline?   Just kidding, however...we used to put just that in at the end of his nostrils with a cutip to help heal those scabs I talked of. (He hated that, complained it would stink and he'd smell it all night!)


----------



## Zoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

We get the nosebleeds to and use a saline spray to help keep his nose moist.  We've been able to avoid cauterizing this way.

Hope it's the dry winter air and nothing more


----------



## Tesscorm (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL, Kathy it might have been!  That was my initial thought as I was writing and then thought, 'no..., must have been something else'.


----------



## kimmidwife (Mar 12, 2012)

The nosebleeds are back and worse! We have a whole house humidifier but it is not helping. The weird thing about them is when she gets them they last for about 20 minutes. She just had blood work and all was normal.


----------



## Tesscorm (Mar 12, 2012)

Sometimes the humidifiers for the entire house don't do enough.  Emily used to have lots of sinus congestion, etc. years ago and a room humidifier was suggested (we also have a whole house humidifier).  We also purchased a monitor for the humidity level in her room (not expensive, just purchased it at the hardware store).  And, we found that her room NEVER reached the level of humidity that was recommended - and this was with the humidifier in her room.  I'm sorry, I can't remember what level of humidity was recommended but I'm sure it's on the packaging of the monitor...

Did she have the nosebleeds before starting LDN?  I've never read of any connection but, if they started at the same time, maybe ask the question on the LDN subforum.


----------



## kimmidwife (Mar 12, 2012)

The nosebleeds started after the remicade. Even though she is no longer on it they have continued.


----------



## kimmidwife (Mar 12, 2012)

PS I just called her doctor to see what he would say.


----------



## Brian'sMom (Mar 13, 2012)

hWe have a cool mist humidifier next to his bed. Once you have a wound in your nose, its easy to keep opening it up...and noses bleed so easily. The capillaries are so close to the surface. Have you looked up in there with a flash light? Before we put a humidifier next to his bed, Brian's nose looked so raw up in there. Healing had to happen, along with fixing the dryness. (Also, some humidifiers come with thing that reads the humidity in the air, otherwise Walmart sells them for like $2.00. Then you'd know how dry her room is).


----------



## kimmidwife (May 20, 2012)

I just wanted to update everyone. Since we stopped the Pentasa Caitlyn has not had a nosebleed! I called her doctor last Monday to discuss it with him and am still waiting for a call back. Maybe he is embarrassed because how many times did I call him asking if it could be from one of her meds and he kept saying no. 2 weeks ago someone posted about possible side effects from pentasa they mentioned possible bleeding issues although not specifically nosebleeds. I some more research (Thank you good old google) and it is a possible side effect although less common. I don't expect the doctor to know every single side effect but at least be willing to look into it especially if it started a few weeks after a new med has been started.


----------



## Dearie (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
I'm wondering too if Pentasa causes nosebleeds because my son had minor nosebleeds for the first couple of days after starting Pentasa but our GI said that she doubted they were caused by the Pentasa, rather she felt it was due to the weather.


----------



## Coltyn'sfamily (May 21, 2012)

My son got nose bleeds after starting Methotrexate.  Sounds like it may be a common reaction to meds that just dont agree with them, it seems to be different for every one.


----------



## kimmidwife (May 21, 2012)

Dearie,
I researched it and it seems it definitely is a possible side effect of pentasa. Coltyn's family, I am sure it could possibly be a side effect of methorexate as well but my daughter was on methotrexate for 2 years and had no problem with nosebleeds then.


----------



## kimmidwife (May 27, 2017)

I k ow this is an old thread but I am bringing it back as we are struggling with nosebleeds again. Wondering if maybe it could be from the methotrexate?
She is also really struggling with migraines.


----------



## my little penguin (May 27, 2017)

Some kids have dry mucus membranes 
Dry throat
Dry eyes
Dry nose
Known as sicca syndrome 

Very common
And causes lots of nose bleeds

Ds gets them a lot 
Have you tried saline gel for the nose?

Does she have seasonal allergies ?


----------



## Farmwife (May 27, 2017)

Allergies for me do this! I have to use gel and it works well.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (May 27, 2017)

This has been a big thing for us as well lately. J has never had nosebleeds and the last couple of months he'll have 1-2 nearly every day for a week and then nothing for a week or so.  He's on nothing but Remicade.


----------



## Tesscorm (May 27, 2017)

S has also been having nosebleeds for the last month.  Altho, until now, it's been years since he's had a nosebleed, Im also thinking his are related to seasonal allergies. Over the last month, he's also had nasal congestion...

Also on remi only.


----------



## Maya142 (May 27, 2017)

I have seasonal allergies and have nosebleeds occasionally. I use a nasal spray (prescribed by the allergist) which really helps.


----------



## Bufford (May 28, 2017)

I learned a trick from a medic in sports medicine to stop a nose bleed much less invasively than squeezing the nose which often makes it worse.

Fold a piece of tissue or paper towel to form a pad about an inch long (3Cm) and half an inch wide (1.5cm) and a few layers thick 1/8 inch thick (0.5cm). Place it under the upper lip between the lip and the gum above the front teeth.  The pressure applied by the pad will ease the flow of blood to the nose stopping the bleeding almost immediately..

Leave the pad in place for half an hour and the nose bleed is gone.


----------



## kimmidwife (May 28, 2017)

Thanks! I never heard that before.


----------



## Bufford (May 28, 2017)

It stops nose bleeds so well, but the odd thing is that I have never read anything about it either.  I learned about this trick nearly 40 years ago and has never failed me.

The way it works is that it presses down on the two veins above the front teeth, up in the gum line reducing blood pressure in the nose which stems the bleeding and allows a clot to form.

When one removes the pad you will notice pressure building up in the nasal area, it should hold if the pad was positioned properly, if not place the pad or a new one back on. It takes anywhere from 15 minutes to 30 minutes to stop the bleed.


----------



## cmack (May 28, 2017)

Hi,

I have read that eating more green leafy vegetables helps, apparently there can be a vitamin or mineral deficiency. I used to get nosebleeds and this change of diet made mine go away. I have to put my leafy greens in my fruit smoothies because my body doesn't break leafy vegetables down very well. Believe it or not, it still tastes good mixed with banana or a gala apple, even strawberries or blueberries make it taste good when blended. I do 1/2 a cup of organic baby spinach or mixed greens at a time with fruit and organic soy milk added. You can pm me for smoothie recipes if you like. 

Best wishes,

cmack


----------



## Jenn (Jun 2, 2017)

I get nosebleeds frequently. Had my nose cauterized as a kid, painful, but worked. Now I use petroleum jelly and often run a humidifier at night. Sorry about the migraines too, whole family gets them here. Be sure to stay hydrated, an antihistamine might work if it's an allergic trigger. Otherwise, maintain a consistent sleep schedule and maybe a trigger journal. Good luck!


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks Jenn,
Interesting about the antihistamine as I happened to read a journal article last week that migraines in IBD are triggered by inflammation and that histamine may contribute to them so I started her on OTC Claritin and she has not been complaining as much.


----------

